# pro world vs impulse



## Polle Prints (Aug 10, 2006)

I need input, who has the better prices on transfers pro world or impulse? Pro world has 10,000 designs...not sure how many impulse carries,anyone know? I was gonna go with a dc16 press becuase of the accesories Heat Presses - Geo Knight Heat Press - Geo Knight 14 x 16 Digital Combo Swingebut have been warned about electrical problems. Now I see pro world has a deal on a mighty press 15x15 for $449.00 if you buy $399.00 in transfers.MANUF. MIGHTY PRESSThe 15x 15 hix presto is $650.00. I have to buy transfers anyway so would pro world be my best bet? I didnt realize how agonizing it was making these decisions.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Polle Prints,

I guess you missed it but "Pro World" carries "Impulse Wear" designs. That means you can buy from "Pro World" and still get Impulse designs. Pro World is a distributor for many heat transfers companies. What's nice about them is that you can buy as few as 1 of a transfers just as long as you spend $25 per order. Going directly through Impulse Wear you'll have to buy over $100 worth of designs. When i first started out I bought from Impulse first and was very disappointed as the items didn't press well and they blamed my press.

Without going into all the gory details i suggest you buy some from "Pro World" that are made by "impulse" as you only have to buy a few. If you like them, they press well, etc. then you can opt to buy directly from Impulse and save more $$$.

As for the heat press i took advantage of Pro World's Deal for the heat press and transfers. That was way back in 1996 or 7. That little 15 x 15" press is still kicking. My brother now owns it but we worked it to the brime when we set up at the local mall during xmas time. That year we earned double digits gross for just the mid Oct - Dec 25th. 

The little press did some major work. I suggest however you get the 16 x 20 if you can as a lot of the designs are oversized and you will be able to press them with no problems. However we did have some that were larger than 15 x 15 and we just had to press in a 2 step process so if you can only get the 15 x 15 you still can do larger designs there's just a method you'll have to get down to doing them.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Polle Prints said:


> I need input, who has the better prices on transfers pro world or impulse?


i think all major distributors and manufacturers of stock transfers prices are all more or less the same. .50 more here or less there will not really effect you retail mark up much. The Shirts do.

Don't limit yourself to 1 or 2 companies cause the inventory $$$$ amount you spend to carry a wide selection is not a gazzilion dollars.

Also, keep in mind that once you establish an account relationship with stock transfer makers, they usually clean out the warehouse and discontinue some titles once a year. This is a good time to ask for a CUT-OUT list, you can then buy titles at reduced prices that perhaps did not sell for them but IT might be some you can sell a lot of.......see where this is going. 

Also, companies like Impulse will not allow distributors to sell some titles like Licensed GM transfers etc...


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have both companys catalogs....but deal mainly with pro-world. I think that transfer/press deal is good if you are going to purchase transfers anyway. I didnt do that deal but wish I had because I started buying transfers soon after. Pro-world also has a transfer club called Pro-club. The membership gives you 10% off transfers and supplys, free shipping and 2% cash back at the end of the year if you have purchased $1000 worth of supplys within a year. Probably not counting a heatpress purchase I think. Boo Z Warehouse is another stock transfer site worth a look.


----------



## Polle Prints (Aug 10, 2006)

well this is exactly the feedback i need thank you all very much...i think i might invest in the 16x20 better safe then sorry.


----------

